# Anyone in the North West interested in meeting?



## Sindybelle (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi there,

I'm part of the Tiny Feet support group (part of INUK) in the North West of NI, the Derry/ Londonderry area. We have been rather quiet recently but we are wondering if anyone would be interested in meeting for a chat. The Regional Organiser has also suggested that we could get a speaker from the Regional Fertility Unit to talk to us if this would be helpful. 

Let me know what you think?

S.


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Sindybelle ,hows you I,m from Derry and would be interested in going to a wee meeting.Some of the other girls on here attend a group might be up around Belfast somewhere  and i know Holly mentioned one in Omagh .I think if you were able to get someone from the rfc to come and speak i would have a few questions i would like to ask     . Tell me is it usually just the ladies that goes to these things or do the dh/dps also go, its just i really dont think that i could get him to go,hes a bit shy 
Well gonna go and count me as an interested party.
Emma


----------



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hiya Sindybelle

I hope im not too late but i would also be interested - im from Derry too

Sinead


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

HI sindybelle,

  im also from derry and also was part of tiny feet, just wondering if you have heard anything from fiona regarding the meetings getting set up again?

xx sharon


----------

